# OPI launches iPhone Application



## Bec688 (Mar 11, 2010)

OPI has introduced a new virtual styling application for the iPhone and iPod Touch.







The OPI iPhone â€œappâ€ offers a free way to browse and search over 285 OPI nail lacquer shades.

Featuring a version of the companyâ€™s popular Try It On Color Studio, users can customise skin tone on the application to visualise how a colour would appear on their hand before purchasing a shade of OPI lacquer.

The app also includes a search bar with word prompt technology, so simply entering one word will return a list of likely matches.

Features coming soon include accurate finishes (such as shimmer, crÃ¨me, sparkle, frost, suede, and matte), a salon locator with map, and a personal â€œdrawerâ€ for storing favourite OPI lacquers.

The OPI app is available at Apple.com and is free to download.

This application works with all iPhones and iPod Touches running software update 3.1.3.

source


----------



## Aprill (Mar 11, 2010)

*goes to write OPI angry letter to demand it as an android app


----------



## Lucy (Mar 11, 2010)

i so want this. does it tell you collection details as well i wonder? i spend most of my time in sally's looking through the unsorted OPIs, going, "oh, that's from the um.. thingy collection" and it really annoys me when i can't place them.


----------



## shayy (Mar 11, 2010)

oh. my. gosh. what i wouldn't do for that baby. haha


----------



## Bec688 (Mar 11, 2010)

I'm not sure Lucy. That would be pretty useful if it did!


----------



## HairEgo (Mar 11, 2010)

or you could just go to the opi website and see the exact same thing in their 'try it on' studio.


----------



## bella1342 (Mar 12, 2010)

cool..i downloaded it.


----------



## bella1342 (Mar 12, 2010)

omg, i love it.. it's so neat! I love how the button on the left edits the skin tone. Very cool feature.. I'm glad they did that.


----------



## magosienne (Mar 12, 2010)

I don't have an iphone so it's useless to me, but it looks pretty neat. Although like Gina pointed out, the option already exists on their website, i do like it


----------



## dainesmile12 (Oct 2, 2010)

Really wonderful piece of information and I appreciate it that you share something humorous and reader can relate to this,


----------



## KeLLsTar (Oct 2, 2010)

I downloaded it last week. To tell you the truth it's not all that great, I'll be removing it soon.

They're just cartoon colours. You're better off coming to Makeuptalk or searching Blogs/Google for swatches if you want to see the real colour.


----------

